# Assambler Source Codes



## AtomSoldier (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo alle,

 kennt jemand eine gute Assambler Seite, wo ein paar Assambler Source Codes sind
 z.b. Wie ich das CD Rom laufwerk öffnen und schliessen kann. usw....

 Danke.

 Mfg
 AtomSoldier

 Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Tobias K. (9. Februar 2005)

moin


Warum grad mit Assembler?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## AtomSoldier (9. Februar 2005)

*Weil*

WEIL ich es mit VB6 und C++ kann,
 jetzt will ich es mit Assambler versuchen.


----------



## stephsto (9. Februar 2005)

so mal schnell fällt mir da nur die interruptseite von brown ein. der macht da glaub ich auch noch ein bisschen mehr.

http://www.ctyme.com/rbrown.htm


----------

